# Private Plow Truck is Down. DIY'er needs help



## beezil (Dec 1, 2005)

Some angry woman in a suburu took out my plow truck a couple weeks ago.....

so, no plow truck. 

I don't operate a snow removal business, I have my own plow to clear snow from my business property which includes two private dead-end streets and 10 inclined truck docks. 

If anyone is out-and-about on the the side of chicago, comiskey park/bridgeport area, and looking to pick up a non-contract "quick and dirty",
please call em at the shop:

ask for Bj 773-927-5700 currently 7:30am monday, dec 13th. 

thanks!


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

If you are still in this position you'd be wise to re-post a new topic with your geographic region in the title so people bother looking. 

ie: Chicago - comiskey park/bridgeport sub needed

You'll probably have much better luck, speaking of which... good luck, and I hope your truck is back up and running soon!


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Pm me the address and I will google map it to see. I am in that area and might be able to work something out


----------



## beezil (Dec 1, 2005)

thanks for the responses guys, 

got the truck back, after two months in the shop. Believe it or not, the woman's insurance company okay'd an entire frame replacement!

never heard that before, wish they would have just totaled it out. 

in any case, I am taking delivery of an f250 in a couple days, hopefully until then, this 1-4" they are calling for is more like 1" and not like 4"

if it turns out to be 4" I might need some help. 

google 1200 w 37th st. 60609

dead-end street to the south and north, and the lot west of the building along the river. 

otherwise, wishing a winter of nice $nowfall for the both of you.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

I live near by give me a call 773 798. 0350 ask for joe


----------

